# Profinet auf LWL



## Chris80 (13 Juni 2019)

Meine Aufgabe besteht darin bei ein Kieswerk die Bänder per Sps zu steuern.

Das Problem was ich jetzt habe das die CPU und die ET 200SP liegen 320 Meter auseinander . Profinet soll ja nur bis 100 Meter funktionieren. 
Da dachte ich an LWL converter gehen ab 30€ los. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ? 
Gehen da ganz normale für profinet ?

Gruß Christian

Gesendet von meinem TA-1021 mit Tapatalk


----------



## acid (13 Juni 2019)

Du kannst gewöhnliche Konverter verwenden, von 30€ Chinakram würde ich im industriellen Umfeld (EMV, Versorgungsspannung, Befestigung, Erschütterungen, ...) aber die Finger lassen. Es gibt von den meisten bekannten Herstellern wie Weidmüller oder Phoenix solche Konverter mit 24VDC Versorgungsspannung. 

Eventuell eignet sich aber auch direkt ein Switch mit entsprechenden Ports im Schaltschrank und einem Konverter an der ET200, es muss nur die selbe Übertragungstechnik sein, z.B. 100Base-FX.


----------



## Fabpicard (13 Juni 2019)

Bei einigen ET200 Versionen (bsp die SP) bekommst du auch gleich passende Busadapter mit LWL: 
        6ES7193-6AG00-0AA0 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## elmoklemme (13 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

Wir setzen für die gleiche Anwendung die hier ein:
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Product/6GK5004-2BD00-1AB2

Funktioniert tadellos.

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9 SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ing_Lupo (13 Juni 2019)

Hallo

Switch mit LWL  ST. gibt's  für 75,- als 24 V 

Funktionieren einwandfrei.

Haben keine Profinet Zertifizierung


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2019)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Haben keine Profinet Zertifizierung



Je billiger der Switch desto weniger Probleme mit Profinet 
Im Ernst:
Billige Switche sind unmanaged. Da treten keine Probleme mit Profinet auf.
Allerdings kannst du da (meist) die Topologiefunktionen nicht nutzen.
Wer damit leben kann und will, kann viel Geld sparen.
Bei managed Switchen sieht die Sache anders aus.
Hier macht es Sinn auf Profinet-Zertifizierung zu achten.
Sonst kann man u.U. einige Stunden mit Fehlersuche und Konfiguration verbringen.
Profinet benötigt meist QoS-Einstellungen und / oder das Deaktivieren von Priorisierungen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Chris80 (12 November 2019)

Ich habe das fertig bekommen und folgende Komponente eingesetzt siehe Foto.
Läuft sehr stabil hat ca 250 € gekostet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem Nokia 6.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## acid (13 November 2019)

Perfekts, industrietaugliches Gerät mit technisch einwandfreier Befestigung *ROFL*


----------



## Chris80 (13 November 2019)

So sieht's aus[emoji57]

Gesendet von meinem Nokia 6.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (13 November 2019)

Chris80 schrieb:


> Ich habe das fertig bekommen und folgende Komponente eingesetzt siehe Foto.
> Läuft sehr stabil hat ca 250 € gekostet


Wenn Du zu dem unscharfen Foto noch den Hersteller und Typ des Gerätes dazuschreiben würdest, dann hätten auch andere Suchende was davon.  Und vielleicht könnten wir Dir dann auch verraten, wo Du so ein Gerät zum halben Preis hättest kaufen können. 

Harald


----------



## Chris80 (13 November 2019)

Das war mein Angebot, mehr steht leider nicht drauf. aber wenn es das irgendwo für die Hälfte gibt bin ich sehr interessiert weil ich muss die Anlage noch erweitern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem Nokia 6.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 November 2019)

> aber wenn es das irgendwo für die Hälfte gibt bin ich sehr interessiert



Ja, wer wäre das nicht


----------



## PN/DP (13 November 2019)

Chris80 schrieb:


> Das war mein Angebot, mehr steht leider nicht drauf.


Und auf dem Gerät selber steht auch nichts drauf? Kein Typenschild/Aufkleber? Du baust da irgendwas noname ohne Typenschild in eine Industrieanlage ein, wo im Defektfall niemand ein Ersatzgerät bestellen kann? (Wie dokumentiert man ein Gerät ohne Typ??)

(und OK, Deine 250 EUR beziehen sich auf 2 Stück)

Harald


----------

